# Transfer tomorrow



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi all.

Getting nervous now.  We are having our 2 embryos transferred now.  They have been frozen since May and survived the thaw yesterday.  The embryologist said they are both looking very healthy.  Praying it will be 3rd time lucky and I don't lose my marbles on the 2 WW!!!    .

Best of luck to all you going through FET or any fertility treatment at the moment.

Catherine x


----------



## stigg (May 3, 2006)

Catherine, good luck for the next 2 ww, i've got my fingers crossed for you and am sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP!!!
hugs x x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi catherine
just want to wish you luck my poss was of a fet so all the best  

nikki xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I am dying to know how you got on!! tell us all about it - I have never done fet before i cant wait!!


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Catherine,

Hope the transfer went ok today.  I've just had my 3rd FETand am on day 12 of the two week wait, 5 days left and counting.  The 2ww is a killer but you will get through it.  If you want to pick my brains or have a rant, feel free.

Loads and loads of   coming your way.

Angel-A


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your kind messages and encouragement.  The transfer went ok on Monday.  Think it helped having the procedure before and knowing what was involved.  It hurt a bit as apparently my womb is tilted so the consultant had trouble getting the catheter in.  They said 1 embryo might not make it as since it had been thawed it hadn't split.  The other one had gone from a 2 cell to a 4 and was graded as 2+ so praying that one makes it and embeds.  Got my pregnancy test on 22nd May.

Thanks again.
Catherine


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohhhh good luck, you take it easy now Mrs!!!!


----------



## teresa (Oct 8, 2002)

Best Wishes Rin. Rest Up Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Catherine,
Congrats on a successful transfer.  I am so excited for you.  I will be joining you in about 1 week so maybe we can keep each other company.  I would take it easy for the first few days if possible, as they say that implantation is between day 7 - 10.  I plan on sitting around for the first 4 days and then talking it relatively easy until the test day.  
I'll be checking in on you.
Virginia


----------

